# Help on pricing for an 86 300zx?



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

i recently ran into a 1986 n/a 300zx standard with 87000 miles on it - the guy is asking $1250 (negotiable), it has 80% body RUST (not rot) it is missing the ECU (computer - $100-$200) and needs the factory recall on the fuel injectors (free), needs some paint bad and since i cant drive it i have NO idea about other possible problems, But what would you guys offer for it? im in a quandry i own an 85 accord right now with 104 thou miles and im not gonna sell it to buy a problem, but if i pay under 600 i could keep both, soooo thats my situation any ideas?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TNIX7 said:


> i recently ran into a 1986 n/a 300zx standard with 87000 miles on it - the guy is asking $1250 (negotiable), it has 80% body RUST (not rot) it is missing the ECU (computer - $100-$200) and needs the factory recall on the fuel injectors (free), needs some paint bad and since i cant drive it i have NO idea about other possible problems, But what would you guys offer for it? im in a quandry i own an 85 accord right now with 104 thou miles and im not gonna sell it to buy a problem, but if i pay under 600 i could keep both, soooo thats my situation any ideas?


$1000 to $1200 is about right. I paid $3500 for a running 85 turbo with some rust issues and a small problem passing emissions. The one reason probably the price is so high is the fairly low mileage. Mine had 159,000 when I got it.
The factory injector recall is not very important , I know of a few people who have reversed the procedure , it's kind of essential to do any serious modding. Mine never had the recall done. 80% body rust is a bit dangerous though , once it goes that far I wouldn't bother trying to rescue it. Most small surface rust is 10 times larger underneath.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I payed 1800 for my 87 300ZX Turbo and it had some over heating problems but I fixed that and had 136K miles


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I payed 1800 for my 87 300ZX Turbo and it had some over heating problems but I fixed that and had 136K miles


Bought mine from a dealer , which usually means you pay right about double what it's really worth.  

I'd offer the guy between $600 and $800. Look it up in the KBB and any other place you can find too. Because of all the rust find the lowest poor condition graded price for it.


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

thanks guys, i wann go look at it again and bring my digicam so i can get some pics to show you guys, the rust isnt _that_ bad, two spots on each rear fender(didnt get to look under) im gonna have a hard time spending more than 600 on it like i said, but ill put up some pics and see if you think its worth more or less than $600. i almost called the guy today and offerd him $400/ i realy wanna keep both my cars, well thats it for now guys thanks!


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

http://kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb.CT;461536;CT003&06095;+p&722;Nissan;1986 300ZX&19;NI;B1&&&

1300 kbb(but not in running condition so......) 
600 it is! lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TNIX7 said:


> the rust isnt _that_ bad, two spots on each rear fender(didnt get to look under)


Oh , I see. I thought you said 80% rust. So 80% rust FREE it is.  Gotta watch the typos around here.


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh , I see. I thought you said 80% rust. So 80% rust FREE it is.  Gotta watch the typos around here.



yeah i know it, i just cought that today when i was zonin out at work 

hopefuly i will get to see it friday and put up some pics for you guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

offer him 600-800 and you won't be sorry once you get it running


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

(update on the search) today (friday) im goin to look at two 86 turbos a red one with an 88 turbo engine with 80thou miles on it (auto) little rust $2700, the other white with 217thou miles turbo engine(5 speed) hatch is rusted $1600 will go down t0 $1000, he also has the original engine out of the red 86 it is the turbo with 97thou miles on it. 
my mind is thinkin get the white one and engine for $1600, that way if anything ges wrong, i have a turbo 86 engine with 97thou on it to go right in

not to mention i could just buy the engine and put it in the car i mentioned before.
I WILL GET PICS!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TNIX7 said:


> (update on the search) today (friday) im goin to look at two 86 turbos a red one with an 88 turbo engine with 80thou miles on it (auto) little rust $2700, the other white with 217thou miles turbo engine(5 speed) hatch is rusted $1600 will go down t0 $1000, he also has the original engine out of the red 86 it is the turbo with 97thou miles on it.
> my mind is thinkin get the white one and engine for $1600, that way if anything ges wrong, i have a turbo 86 engine with 97thou on it to go right in
> 
> not to mention i could just buy the engine and put it in the car i mentioned before.
> I WILL GET PICS!!!


Yeah , and you want the 5-spd car anyway , trust me.  The BW T5 is touch notchy , but if you get the Razo 340 gram shifter knob it smooths things right out. I can bang 1st-2nd-3rd all day long with no problems. Not to mention the car is very easy to NLS (no lift shift). I would trade it for nothing. Except maybe a T56 trans , that 6th gear would come in handy on the highway.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I got my white Z for $800 and another maroon Z for $550.


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

(update) i saw the cars, i mainly looked at the white with 200+thou miles, the hatch is rusted, the muffler has a hole in it so exhoust comes out at about the left rear wheel well, minor rust on both rear side pannels,needs new belts, clutch is fine. $1100 with 97thousand mile turbo parts engine with bent rod.

yeah - neah?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TNIX7 said:


> (update) i saw the cars, i mainly looked at the white with 200+thou miles, the hatch is rusted, the muffler has a hole in it so exhoust comes out at about the left rear wheel well, minor rust on both rear side pannels,needs new belts, clutch is fine. $1100 with 97thousand mile turbo parts engine with bent rod.
> 
> yeah - neah?


Replace the hatch , 3" exhaust , build the heck out of that spare motor. If I'da found a deal like that when I was looking at Zs , I would have grabbed it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get under the car also and check for rust, pull up the carpet in the rear and the bedding and make sure there is no rust down there. If there is rust on the hatch and the panels I would bet there is more hidden rust. Just check it out very closesly.


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

hey guys, i JUST payed $400 for an 86 300 turbo with the odometer stuck at 180thousand miles, it has minimal rust and runs strong, im soooo happy!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Congradulations enjoy the car and fix it up.


----------



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Congradulations enjoy the car and fix it up.


 thanks, i dont think its gonna too much to get it the way i want it, the paint can wait lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I said screw the exterior and worked on the engine bay you can check before and afters of my engine in my cardomain link


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember my 86 300zx, bought it for 1500 back in 95 and drove it until 97..It had 250K on it and everything was going on it..Clutch,engine,windows wouldn't work,AC crapped out,got like 8 mpg..traded it in on a new 97 Dodge Ram 4x4, the day I picked up the truck, the Z blew its head gasket right in the dealers lot and antifreeze was pouring out the exhaust pipe ..dealer gave me 200 bucks for it anyway

Bug


----------



## Marine One (Jun 30, 2004)

I've got an 86 Turbo w/ leather & electronics pkg that I bought new in November 85. It's been garage kept its whole life, stored for about the last 5 or 6 years and has 49,000 original miles.

Paint (light pewter metallic) and gray leather are flawless.

Any idea what it might bring?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I got mine for free--HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

